# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Cach Download source code tren hosting

## huyenbeo

các bác nào pro chi mình cách download source code từ hosting về máy tính để sửa đổi.em mới vào nghề mà ông giám đốc chỉ cho e cái hosting hà,bảo em sữa code.em không biết cách nào download source code về hết,xin các bác giúp em với .em đang cần gấp vấn đề này các bác giúp em nhanh nhanh nhé,em chân thành biết ơn..em chi biết hosting tên là: parallels plesk panel 9.0

:emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emla  ugh:

----------


## freedomf

*trả lời: cach download source code tren hosting*

chào bạn

để download source code về, bạn dùng cuteftp hoặc filezila, để dowload source code về nhé

----------


## blackcatcn

*trả lời: cach download source code tren hosting*

bác có thể hướng dẫn cho em luôn không?tại em không biết...em cảm ơn bác nhiều lắm....

----------


## qnhan10a3

*trả lời: cach download source code tren hosting*

mỗi hosting đều phải có thông tin tài khoản ftp để upload hoặc download file xuống dễ dàng và bảo mật hơn. chính vì thế, bạn hỏi giám đốc bạn xem thử xem có tài khoản ftp không? sau đó, sử dụng phần mềm kết nối cuteftp hoặc filezilla để tạo kết nối bằng giao thức ftp đến hosting của bạn. sau đó, tải source code của bạn từ hosting về máy tính và chỉnh sửa chúng.

----------

